# Help for Grandma



## Clairabella (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello all, 

I'm Ted's 'grandma'. Although I was assured that I need not be involved at all with the new puppy, reality means I've been roped in for puppy sitting until he is old enough to join doggy day care. I don't mind, he is such a cutie but, oh what a wake up call after placid elderly labradors! It is many years since I had a puppy. Gosh, what a responsibility.

I do have a few concerns. He is fed on Natures Menu Puppy with Beta puppy kibble. This is fine but, after eating part of a raw chicken wing he passes a normal poo followed by runny mucus. Is he allergic to chicken even though it is in the Natures Menu? Do I stop the wings or continue (he does love them) and hope that his tummy adjusts?

He is settled at night and sleeps in his crate from ten until six however, he still has a wee and poo overnight despite having relieved himself just before bedtime. I would have thought that at 14 weeks he would be able to hold overnight. Am I expecting too much?

We have just constructed a puppy playpen for whilst he is at our house. He is demolishing the garden, chomping the tops off all the flowers and eating everything in sight.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Welcome. A cockapoo puppy will be quite a change from a lab puppy I imagine. I had to keep Rufus leashed to me to keep the mayhem, peeing, biting and destruction under control. I can't give any advice but I will say that you are very, very lucky to have a grand puppy to love.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, sounds like you have a bundle of fun there!! Regarding the chicken thing, generally you would give chicken wings as part of a raw diet. As dogs need different enzymes in their tummies depending on whether they are raw fed or kibble fed, so you wouldn't normally mix both. This could be why he gets a runny tummy. I very much doubt he is allergic.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I would not feed chicken wings to a 14 weeks old. But that's my view. 

As a matter of fact, I do not feed them chicken wings at all after having Peanut in night hospital with one stuck in her intestines. I was told by the vet to stop it. 

But then, that's my view and here many people feed them chicken wings and they have never had an issue.


----------



## Clairabella (Jan 31, 2015)

Thank you for the replies.

I am lucky having the puppy, I guess I had forgotten what hard work they are.

Poor Peanut and poor you too. I am certainly holding off for a while until I know for sure what is causing this.

We are mixing raw ie the Natures Menu with kibble as that is what his breeder did. At some stage we need to make a decision between raw and a good kibble.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I'm laughing about the garden as I have fencing now around all plants as they have tried to kill them all (found Lexi once actually having crawled up onto the pot laying down and chomping away). I also had fencing around my family room as they did the same inside the house too. 

I know some who do feed kibble and raw but what they do is feed kibble in the morning and then raw at night as the time to digest is different and causes less tummy issues. Personally, though I do feed them raw since they turned 1, I would feed my puppies either a high quality grain-free kibble or premade raw meal. I think by doing a little bit each, your grand puppy isn't going to get the complete balanced diet he needs for his growth. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Apart from the bones, we've found that too much chicken as a pup can start an intolerance.


----------

